

Show HN: Kite - Start building a web app in one click - Elesant
https://www.runkite.com/beta/

======
stevenbrianhall
I've downloaded the client, added an app (Django, Rails, and Node). When I
tried to view the page, it 404'd and then promptly walked me through SSHing in
and starting the server process.

I'm impressed.

Later in the day I'll dive a little deeper, but between frictionless "add an
app" process to the way it feels like a local development environment - I
think you've got a winner here.

Now, when can I pay you for this service? :)

~~~
mchiang
Hey! Mike here from Kite.

We are currently giving away one free app per account. If you would like more,
you can pay $10/month per extra app. (My Account -> Payment).

We're still early and are working out the pricing details.

------
thebiglebrewski
Great work on this. Excited to use this for my students instead of forcing
them to use a Chromebook (see [http://blog.zfeldman.com/2013-10-05-setting-up-
a-chromebook-...](http://blog.zfeldman.com/2013-10-05-setting-up-a-chromebook-
development-laptop/))! Do you have a Windoze client yet?

~~~
mchiang
AWESOME! We're currently working on the Windows client. No ETA for it yet. =(

Definitely shoot me an e-mail if you have any specific questions for
education/teams: michael @ runkite.com

~~~
thebiglebrewski
Amazin'. Thanks for putting that out. zachfeldman at gmail if you'd like to
put me on a list for people who find out when the Windows client comes out!

~~~
mchiang
Will do!

~~~
tmchow
Add me to the notification list for Windows support!

------
cbhl
I was pleasantly surprised to see "Ghost" in the list of frameworks.

Edit: I would have liked to be able to paste in my password with Command-V in
the Mac client. (I use LastPass, and had to right-click to paste my password
in.)

~~~
mchiang
Heh! We released support for Ghost blogs yesterday.

Sorry about that bug. We are aware of it. We'll most likely push out a fix
with the next update. =)

------
desireco42
Looks really good. I started skeptical, but I really like what you did there.

It would be helpful if there was some pricing page so I know what I am getting
myself into.

~~~
jeffdm
Thanks for checking it out - there's a pricing page once you log in. Sorry
that it's not very transparent right away - we'll get that fixed up.

We give away one hosted dev environment for free and charge 10$/month per app
you want to build with it afterwards. The pricing amount is definitely not
fixed - we just started our beta and wanted to hear thoughts from the HN
community regarding the whole concept / experience.

~~~
desireco42
Hi Jeff, it is really well hidden :). Other than that, I really don't have any
other complaints, in fact, this is something I was considered doing, so that I
can develop on same machine no matter what. I think you did it fairly elegant
solution.

------
iancarroll
Been using this for a week now and I can say it's amazing. The Ghost deploy
function is a winner as well.

~~~
jeffdm
We really, really love Ghost. We even made this:
[https://runkite.com/ghost](https://runkite.com/ghost)

We originally designed Kite for django/rails/node/static html. But then Ghost
was released.

Devs can use Kite to host a Ghost blog but also edit its underlying code
without having to worry about setting it up locally and then pushing it
somewhere else. We're really hoping that this makes contributing to the Ghost
codebase & designing themes way easier.

------
gremlinsinc
how long before the Windows version will be ready?

~~~
jeffdm
Hey - founder from Kite here.

We've included as much cross-platform code as possible in the client so we can
start supporting Windows ASAP. I can't give an exact date but we're working
hard on it.

